# Random ex-Mushroomhead guitarist



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2009)

Found this on flickr. Apparently 'Marco' used to play in Mushroomhead. This pic was taken by a next door neighbour as he jammed with them. I have no idea what albums he played on, or how long he was with them for, anyone know? I thought it was interesting, and I don't recognise his 7. Is it a LACS? Looks rather nice.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2009)

The only ex-Mushroomhead guitarist I know is Dmitri (Bronson).

That is a killer Ibanez, by the way.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2009)

Nice looking guitar.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2009)




----------



## JerkyChid (May 5, 2009)

Yep that's Bronson. Can't remember why he left/got kicked out though.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2009)

He left due to wanting to go back to school.


----------



## Stitch (May 5, 2009)

Just the right time IMO, rode the fun wave, avoided the miserable slide into onscurity that they are suffering now.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 5, 2009)

Thats a sweet Ibanez!


----------



## schecter007 (May 5, 2009)

sic ibanez, but then hes always had hot looking 7s. love old mushroomhead Photobucket | mushroomhead Pictures, mushroomhead Images, mushroomhead Photos i wish they made a 7 with reverse headstock, id buy it straight away  pretty sure he did their samples for a while before being their guitarist i think aswell? left 05 or 06 i think


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 5, 2009)

Thats a sick guitar


----------



## Marko Vukcevich (Apr 11, 2010)

No, there was never a Dimitri in Mushroomhead, my name is Marko Vukcevich, AKA Bronson. I wasn't kicked out I left of my own free will to pursue a college education in Film and Video production. I am now a Producer for livestream.com. As for my guitar, I was endorsed by Ibanez for many years, this is one of my customs. It is a mahogany neck through body, reverse headstock, no trem, and blaze pickups. I had to work with Ibanez to make it neck through, but with a little convincing they did it for me. I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations. Also, it is a little longer from tail to nut (brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down. I wish Ibanez had put this model into production as is but they didn't think at the time many people would want to spend the cash on such an extreme model. Let me know if there are any more questions. And yes, I have been working on music not sure when I will release it, but everyone will know.
Peace,
Marko


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> [clarification]



Thanks for all that Marko and welcome to 7S.org


----------



## Gamba (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> No, there was never a Dimitri in Mushroomhead, my name is Marko Vukcevich, AKA Bronson. I wasn't kicked out I left of my own free will to pursue a college education in Film and Video production. I am now a Producer for livestream.com. As for my guitar, I was endorsed by Ibanez for many years, this is one of my customs. It is a mahogany neck through body, reverse headstock, no trem, and blaze pickups. I had to work with Ibanez to make it neck through, but with a little convincing they did it for me. I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations. Also, it is a little longer from tail to nut (brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down. I wish Ibanez had put this model into production as is but they didn't think at the time many people would want to spend the cash on such an extreme model. Let me know if there are any more questions. And yes, I have been working on music not sure when I will release it, but everyone will know.
> Peace,
> Marko



Are you the dude dressed as a sailor at some point in the first mushroom head DVD?
BTW mushroom head was killer back that times, your Ibbys are awesome.!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 11, 2010)

rep given! your the man.mushroomhead is my favorite band. im wearing my xx shirt with you on the front now lol.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 11, 2010)

wow! cool beans, nice to have you here, Marko. that Ibby looks SLICK. what other colors do you have?


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 11, 2010)

Gamba said:


> Are you the dude dressed as a sailor at some point in the first mushroom head DVD?
> BTW mushroom head was killer back that times, your Ibbys are awesome.!




@ 1:33


----------



## Gamba (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> No, there was never a Dimitri in Mushroomhead, my name is Marko Vukcevich, AKA Bronson. I wasn't kicked out I left of my own free will to pursue a college education in Film and Video production. I am now a Producer for livestream.com. As for my guitar, I was endorsed by Ibanez for many years, this is one of my customs. It is a mahogany neck through body, reverse headstock, no trem, and blaze pickups. I had to work with Ibanez to make it neck through, but with a little convincing they did it for me. I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations. Also, it is a little longer from tail to nut (brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down. I wish Ibanez had put this model into production as is but they didn't think at the time many people would want to spend the cash on such an extreme model. Let me know if there are any more questions. And yes, I have been working on music not sure when I will release it, but everyone will know.
> Peace,
> Marko


 
Holy shit hi man! Its an honour to have you join the forum and have your first comment in my thread


----------



## cyril v (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> No, there was never a Dimitri in Mushroomhead, my name is Marko Vukcevich, AKA Bronson. I wasn't kicked out I left of my own free will to pursue a college education in Film and Video production. I am now a Producer for livestream.com. As for my guitar, I was endorsed by Ibanez for many years, this is one of my customs. It is a mahogany neck through body, reverse headstock, no trem, and blaze pickups. I had to work with Ibanez to make it neck through, but with a little convincing they did it for me. I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations. Also, it is a little longer from tail to nut (brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down. I wish Ibanez had put this model into production as is but they didn't think at the time many people would want to spend the cash on such an extreme model. Let me know if there are any more questions. And yes, I have been working on music not sure when I will release it, but everyone will know.
> Peace,
> Marko



Hey man, welcome to ss.org. 

If you get a chance, please post up some glory shots of these guitars!


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 11, 2010)

i miss jmann


----------



## jymellis (Apr 11, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> i miss jmann


 
so do i, thats why i listen to alot of (216) and pitchblack forecast


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2010)

jymellis said:


> so do i, thats why i listen to alot of (216) and pitchblack forecast


 
He's back for the new upcoming album isn't he? They've been gigging with all three vocalists and apparently he was going to appear on a few songs.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome guitar Marko!

It's so awesome being here on SS.org because you never know who might pop in.

I'd be interested in hearing your stuff man.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> He's back for the new upcoming album isn't he? They've been gigging with all three vocalists and apparently he was going to appear on a few songs.


 
that is what i have heard also


----------



## nikt (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations.






welcome on ss.org


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2010)

jymellis said:


> that is what i have heard also


 


Thats a late 2008 vid I believe with all three of them. Album got postponed  Should've been out in Feb.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2010)

That guitar looks awesome dude  nice choices


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> He's back for the new upcoming album isn't he? They've been gigging with all three vocalists and apparently he was going to appear on a few songs.


It would be awesome if this were true...not that Waylon sucks or anything, but c'mon, it's J-mann. Oh, and welcome to the forums, Marko!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> No, there was never a Dimitri in Mushroomhead, my name is Marko Vukcevich, AKA Bronson. I wasn't kicked out I left of my own free will to pursue a college education in Film and Video production. I am now a Producer for livestream.com. As for my guitar, I was endorsed by Ibanez for many years, this is one of my customs. It is a mahogany neck through body, reverse headstock, no trem, and blaze pickups. I had to work with Ibanez to make it neck through, but with a little convincing they did it for me. I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations. Also, it is a little longer from tail to nut (brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down. I wish Ibanez had put this model into production as is but they didn't think at the time many people would want to spend the cash on such an extreme model. Let me know if there are any more questions. And yes, I have been working on music not sure when I will release it, but everyone will know.
> Peace,
> Marko



I stand corrected, I wonder where I got the name Dimitri from.  

Welcome to the boards, Marko! Any chance we can see more pics of your LACS collection?


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 11, 2010)

That is a sexy sexy custom Ibby, and I agree that they had made it (or something similar) as a production guitar. I can't see it not selling well.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to ruin it for you but what do you think the chances are of marko joining a couple of days after this thread was started about him? and the chances of him using his actual name as his id and posting once and only in this thread? lol


----------



## cyril v (Apr 11, 2010)

Sippin40oz said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you but do you think the chances ares of marko joining a couple of days after this thread was started about him? and the chances of him using his actual name as his id and posting once only in this thread? lol



the chances? I dunno, but it does happen quite a bit if you've been around here and paying attention for any amount of time.

just off the top of my head; chris broderick, sucimez, per nilsson showed up in threads about them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2010)

Sippin40oz said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you but what do you think the chances are of marko joining a couple of days after this thread was started about him? and the chances of him using his actual name as his id and posting once and only in this thread? lol




I made this thread a while back, he probably stumbled on this thread after lurking or something and bumped it.  We've got a few well known posters on here, like Buz from Unearth, Bulb obviously, Muhammed from Necrophagist (though he hasn't posted in a while) and more.


----------



## metal_tones (Apr 11, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> No, there was never a Dimitri in Mushroomhead, my name is Marko Vukcevich, AKA Bronson. I wasn't kicked out I left of my own free will to pursue a college education in Film and Video production. I am now a Producer for livestream.com. As for my guitar, I was endorsed by Ibanez for many years, this is one of my customs. It is a mahogany neck through body, reverse headstock, no trem, and blaze pickups. I had to work with Ibanez to make it neck through, but with a little convincing they did it for me. I have 3 of these in various colors and configurations. Also, it is a little longer from tail to nut (brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down. I wish Ibanez had put this model into production as is but they didn't think at the time many people would want to spend the cash on such an extreme model. Let me know if there are any more questions. And yes, I have been working on music not sure when I will release it, but everyone will know.
> Peace,
> Marko


Hey Marko. WOW!!! Those guitars that Ibanez had customized for you must be killer. A neck thru?!?! AWESOME!!


----------



## rob_l (Apr 11, 2010)

cyril v said:


> the chances? I dunno, but it does happen quite a bit if you've been around here and paying attention for any amount of time.
> 
> just off the top of my head; chris broderick, sucimez, per nilsson showed up in threads about them.



And Buz and Shane G. ... There are quite a few.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 11, 2010)

1 post though and only in this thread? sounds like a set up to me!


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 11, 2010)

Why would someone even bother? What would be the point?

Musicians are regular dudes like everyone else, and it's not like he's some huge celebrity, or even as well known as other dudes who have been known to do so (like Muhammed and Broderick).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 11, 2010)

Sippin40oz said:


> 1 post though and only in this thread? sounds like a set up to me!


 
In due time I guess. I'd doubt Marko would be spending too much time in this forum like a lot of us.  I do wish Rob Balducci would post a bit more as well, though he has his own forum to run. Per Neilsen also stumbled into his own thread and started posting there. 

 to the forum Marko. It's awesome you're still making music as well.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 12, 2010)

Sippin40oz said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you but what do you think the chances are of marko joining a couple of days after this thread was started about him? and the chances of him using his actual name as his id and posting once and only in this thread? lol



This thread is almost a year old. He was probably googling himself or something. 

Anyway, that's awesome that Jmann may be getting back with them. the new guy just didn't click very well, in my opinion, on their newest album


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 12, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> This thread is almost a year old. He was probably googling himself or something.
> 
> Anyway, that's awesome that Jmann may be getting back with them. the new guy just didn't click very well, in my opinion, on their newest album



Jmann is on one or two songs, Waylon is there to stay. It's a different band now


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 12, 2010)

If I were famous, I'd probably google myself too .. 

We want more pics of your LACS Marko!


----------



## CptMcKay (Apr 12, 2010)

Sooooo many features that I want.....

Drooling, engage.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 12, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> If I were famous, I'd probably google myself too ..
> 
> We want more pics of your LACS Marko!



Yeah. I didn't mean that as an insult.

(plus, it's more like "googled his old band")


----------



## powergroover (Apr 12, 2010)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> Also, *it is a little longer from tail to nut *(brass) because I use a 60 low b and 12 guage ghs for the rest tuned a half step down.



does it mean extended scale ?? 
if so 
if not, still


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 12, 2010)

IMO that guitar is near perfection. Extremely awesome color, reverse headstock, mahogany neck thru, no trem, extended scale. That right there is one of the best LACS Ibanez 7 strings Ive ever seen.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2010)

I've always loved the custom 7s the guys in Mushoromhead had. Welcome, Marko!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to SS.org .. I'd love to see pics of those LACS guitars!


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 12, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Why would someone even bother? What would be the point?



For laughs and giggles?! To see how many people would fall for it?


----------



## audibleE (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't get it. I'm from Cleveland and I've never dug on Shroom. Maybe it was the bad keyboards or the annoying vibrato singer. I don't know, it just never sync'd up with me.

But that Ibby is pure sweetness. Great color!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

audibleE said:


> I don't get it. I'm from Cleveland and I've never dug on Shroom. Maybe it was the bad keyboards or the annoying vibrato singer. I don't know, it just never sync'd up with me.
> 
> But that Ibby is pure sweetness. Great color!


 
see i didnt like them when i first heard them either. i saw them open for gwar FOREVER ago, and HATED them. never gave them another chance, till i heard solitaire unraveling from XX. ever since.


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> see i didnt like them when i first heard them either. i saw them open for gwar FOREVER ago, and HATED them. never gave them another chance, till i heard solitaire unraveling from XX. ever since.



sun doesn't rise started my love affair with them. song is so eerie but catchy, oh and so damn heavy. just awesome.


----------



## Marko Vukcevich (Jan 18, 2011)

So it is really me, but you don't have to believe if you don't want to, I spend most of my day googling myself,because I am a narcissist, and I found myself here. Actually a friend told me there was a pic and some dialog about me so I joined to set the record straight about my guitars etc. So with this thing called the interwebs it is pretty easy to find yourself. When I have a chance, I like to chat gear with other like minded people, because I only play 7's I thought this would be a good place. Make sense?


----------



## Marko Vukcevich (Jan 18, 2011)

I will try to stay up on this site but my work schedule keeps me quite busy. I did fill out the gear portion of my profile so I hope that answers some questions. I'm really not a narcissist, but as an internet live broadcast producer I don't have much time in a day. I want to thank all the well wishers, THANKS! without people like you I wouldn't have had the great job I got to enjoy for many years. Also, I may be doing a Berkley School of Music broadcast with Steve Vai, the master and originator of the RG 7's with the Universe. Hope to chat soon. Peace


----------



## Dan (Jan 18, 2011)

Marko Vukcevich said:


> So it is really me, but you don't have to believe if you don't want to, I spend most of my day googling myself,because I am a narcissist, and I found myself here. Actually a friend told me there was a pic and some dialog about me so I joined to set the record straight about my guitars etc. So with this thing called the interwebs it is pretty easy to find yourself. When I have a chance, I like to chat gear with other like minded people, because I only play 7's I thought this would be a good place. Make sense?



It's cool Marko, haters will be hatin' 

If possible would you be willing to post some more photos of your LACS collection? Just we all love our gear here as you can tell and it would be awesome to check out some more Ibanez stuff from the custom shop!

Also, what kinda direction did you take your own music in? Was it more direct toward the Mushroomhead sound or did you wander into new territory?

Either way it would be great to see you on the forum more often dude! Always a pleasure to meet another guitar and gear nerd


----------



## Marko Vukcevich (Jan 18, 2011)

One last thing, to the haters out there, I get it. Most of the music I am told is "good" and has millions of fans is music I generally don't like. "Taste is a matter of personal preference" and if you don't like Mushroomhead I won't hold it against you, but if you like music and want to know what I use or how I feel about anything let me know. So, fans don't be mean to people who don't like, they are still here posting, one of us and if it's not for them, so be it.


----------



## Marko Vukcevich (Jan 18, 2011)

When I have a chance I promise to post more photos of my customs, front and back. If it was up to me I would have everyone of you over for a jam session. Most of my music is "heavy" with a little more punk feel, but I also write with the keyboard which usually changes the sound a bit. I do prefer "heavy" not necessarily double bass jack hammer stuff, but just heavy and dirty.


----------



## Marko Vukcevich (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, sorry. As I figure how this site works I will "quote" then answer. My bad!


----------



## Caparison092 (Jan 18, 2011)

!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm having the craziest deja vu right now...

Didn't this convo already happen? I swear it did.

EDIT:Checked last page. I am correct. Not crazy. 

Glad to have you back Marko!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome! Glad to have you aboard. 

Edit: Looks like I already said that.  Hi anyway!


----------



## aleXander (Jan 18, 2011)

WELCOME Marco!

Huge fan of Mushroomhead man, probably the first band I listened to that played 7s!
I hope you get a new project going sometime man, the old MH is great!


----------

